# Weekly Competition 2017-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' R2 F U R2 U R2 F'
*2. *R2 F2 U F U R' U' F R2 U'
*3. *U R' U2 F' R U F2 U F2
*4. *U' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F' U2
*5. *R2 U' F' R2 U F R2

*3x3x3
1. *L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B R' D2 U' L F' L2 R F2
*2. *U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B L R' F' R U B D2 L B2
*3. *B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L2 R U' L' D2 F' R2 F2 L' D2 B R2
*4. *L2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 B D2 L U2 L F' R2 D2 R B'
*5. *B D2 L2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B U L2 B F L2 R' F' D' U' B'

*4x4x4
1. *R' Uw U2 F' Rw Uw2 L' Rw' R' B D2 L D2 Uw' Rw2 D R Fw' Uw L' F' Uw R F2 D2 Fw L R' D2 U' Rw2 Uw' B D2 B F Rw Uw2 F Rw'
*2. *Uw2 R2 D B R' D' Fw U F' L2 Rw' R Fw' D2 U B' R2 B2 Fw2 R Uw Rw Uw' U2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B Rw2 Fw F' Uw B2 D2 R U Rw2
*3. *U Rw F U2 F2 Uw B' Rw2 D Fw Uw' B Fw' Rw2 R' B' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw U R2 Fw' U Fw2 F' U R' D2 L2 Uw2 U2 R F D' U2 Rw' R D2 Uw2
*4. *L2 Rw' R' Fw U2 F D Uw2 Fw L Fw Uw2 F' L' R U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D R B' Fw F' Uw2 L R D Uw' U Rw R2 D U' Rw' R2 Uw' U2
*5. *R U Rw2 R D' L2 R' Fw' U L2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw2 L' Uw' F Uw B' F U Fw2 F D Fw' Rw' D U R2 U F Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' R B' Uw L

*5x5x5
1. *Dw U2 B Rw' B Dw' F2 Uw' B2 Fw F R D' B2 Lw2 Dw2 U' Fw2 R F2 Lw' R2 U' Fw R2 F' D2 Dw2 Lw' Rw Fw2 Uw F' Uw' Lw F' Lw' U' L2 Rw' R2 F' Rw B2 Dw' U' Fw Uw Rw D2 Fw F2 Lw2 U' Rw' U Lw Dw' Fw R'
*2. *D' Bw' D2 R2 D' L Rw U F' Dw L' Uw' L' F' Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' D2 Fw2 F L Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' B' Lw' D R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 L' B Bw2 F2 D B Dw2 Rw' Fw' L Lw' B Lw Rw' Dw2 L' Lw B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' F D2 Rw D' L' Bw
*3. *B Rw Uw2 Bw' F U F' Dw L2 R2 D Lw Dw' L Lw' D' Lw R Fw' U' B' Fw' Dw' B Rw' F L' D B U' F2 D Lw2 R D2 F Lw Rw2 Dw' L2 R' Bw2 F R' U2 Rw2 R D Dw2 U B Bw' F Dw' Uw B2 Fw' Lw' Dw' R'
*4. *Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 Bw' U Bw2 F2 R D' Uw B' Dw2 Lw2 Bw Dw2 F' L2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw Uw Lw Bw' D2 L D' Dw U2 Fw Uw L2 Lw R' D' Fw2 D' Dw' Uw2 F' Uw Lw2 Bw L Bw' Uw2 B Lw2 Bw D' F2 D2 Lw' F' Uw U'
*5. *Fw2 F Uw2 U B Bw D2 Uw B' L Rw R Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Fw F' Rw R Dw L Lw' R B' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' U' Rw' D' Dw B' Lw2 Fw Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R Fw F2 D2 Fw Dw' Fw2 Uw' F Uw' Lw' Dw2 L'

*6x6x6
1. *2U 2L2 F2 2L2 2U' 2B2 2F' 2L' B' R 2D2 2U2 U2 B' D2 L2 2U2 U2 2F' L' 2U' 3F2 3R' U' R B2 2F' L2 2L 3R2 R D2 U 2R' 2B2 D 3F' 3U' F' L' F L' 2B 3F2 F' D 2D 2R F' D 3U U' 3F2 D' L2 2R2 R2 B' 2B 2L' 2B F D' 2D2 F2 U' 3R' 2F' 3R2 2U'
*2. *B2 2F2 2L2 2U' B2 F2 2R 2B' 2F' F' 2R D2 2D' 2R2 D' 2D' U' 2L' 2R' 2D2 R U' R2 B' 3F 2U2 3R2 U L 2R 3U2 2R2 3F 2D2 F' 2L2 D R' 3F' 2L2 B' 2B2 D' 2L' D' 2U' U2 B' F 2D2 2U2 2F' 2R U2 2B2 3F D2 2R' 3F' 3U2 U 2F2 U' L 2L2 F2 D' 2U' 3F' F2
*3. *3U' 2L' R U2 F 3R' F' 2U2 B2 L' U L' 2R 2D2 3U2 R 3F2 L2 2L' 3R 2D 3U B 3F 3U B2 2R F2 L R2 2F 2R R' F' U' 3R' 3F' L2 3R' 2B2 F 2D 2B' 3F' 3U 2L' 2R2 3U2 B2 3U' F2 L' B 2U2 2R' 2D 3U' 2U2 L B' 2B' 3U2 2R' 3U' U R2 2F' 3R B' 2U
*4. *B' L 3F' U2 3F2 2L2 3R' 3F2 L2 2R2 B 3R2 2D R2 2U' 3R 2F F' L' 2U' 2R2 2U U 2F' R' D2 F' 3U' R' 3U R2 2U L2 3R2 R2 2D' 3U2 2U U2 2R F2 R U2 F2 2D' B' 2B' 3R2 2U2 3F 3U' F2 2L' 2R2 2D 3U2 B' L' 3R' 3U' B2 2B' 2F2 L' 3R' R2 F 2D' 3R 2D'
*5. *L 3R2 3F' F 2U2 2F' R U' F 2U' 2R 2B' 3F' 2R' D2 L' 3U' 3R 3U L' 2F 2D2 2U2 3R' F2 R 3U 2U' U2 3R 2D 3F' F L2 2D' 3U' 2F2 3R' D2 R' B 3U F' 2R2 2B2 3R 2B 3U 2U 2B 3F' 2D2 F' U' B D 2B2 2F' 2L' 3R R2 2U2 F' 2D' U' 3R D 3U 2L R2

*7x7x7
1. *3B2 U' 2R' U 2B U2 2B2 2F 2R2 D' 2D 3D' L 2R 2U' U' F D2 3L 3F2 F' 3U' L' D2 L2 R 3B' 2F F' L2 2R2 2B2 L' 2R' B' 3D2 3U2 U2 3B2 2L2 3F2 2R R2 2B2 D 3L 2D' B F' D' 3R 3U 2L2 3D' 3U 2U2 3L R' 2B U2 B' 3F2 2F' F R 3D' 3F2 F' U2 2R2 3B2 F 2L' R2 2D 2R' 3B2 3F' 2L' 2R2 3U 2B 2F' F' D 2B U' F' 2R 2B' 3U' F 2D' 3F 2L 2B' 3F2 3U' 2B2 2U2
*2. *B 3F2 2F2 3U' 3R 3U2 2B 2D2 2R2 B U L 2R 2F' 3R F D' 2L2 3F 3L' 3B2 F 3R' 3F 3U' 2U F2 2R' D L' 3L2 U2 B2 2F 3D' B 2F' U 2L2 2D' 3D' U 3B2 3F' 3L 3F2 D' 3R' B 2F 2L' 3F F2 3D' 3R' B2 3B D 2R' B2 R' 2F' 2D 2U' 3F 2F2 3D2 3L2 D' F' 2L U2 3L2 3R' D 2D2 2L' B2 3F2 2D U2 2R' 3F2 3L 2R2 B 3D' 3L R2 2B D 3D' 2U2 3B2 3F 3U2 3B' U R2 3U'
*3. *2B F' 3L' 2D' 3D 3U' B' U' L2 2L B2 2B' 2U2 U' L' 2L' 3L' B' 3U2 2B' D2 2U2 L 3D2 2R D' L' 3L 2B 2D 2F2 2U F2 2R2 F 3D2 2R2 3F' 2D2 2L 2R2 2B' 2L' 3D U2 3B 2F L' 3R U2 B' 3D2 L' 3D2 2U 3B' 2F' 3L 3B' R 2U' 2F2 3D' U2 2F 3L 3B F2 2D2 B 2B2 2F' F' 3R2 2R' 2D U2 L2 3L' 2B2 3L' 2R2 B' 2U' L 3U' L' 2B' 2L2 2R2 3F2 2D2 3U' 3B' F' 2U U 3B' 3F 2U'
*4. *3D2 2L2 3L B 3U2 2U U 2R2 R' 2B 3D B' 3L 2U 2B' 3R' 3D2 3R' B 3L 3R' 3B' 2R2 2U2 L2 3B U L2 2R' 2D' 2L' 3R' 3B 2R2 2D 2L2 2R2 3B2 F2 2L' 2B2 2F' 3D 2F2 2R' 3B' 3F2 2F F' 2L2 3U2 L2 3R F2 3D L 3B' 3F 2L' 3B' 2L' 2U' B' 3F2 2D' 2R' U' 2L2 3L2 2R2 3F' 2R 2B' 3D L2 3L' 3F2 L2 3L' D2 U 3B D2 3B2 2F' L' 3R' 3U2 2F L 3L' 2U' 2R2 2B2 3L 3R' 3B2 2R 3U' F
*5. *3D' 2F2 2L' 2D2 3D 2U2 L' 3F 2U' 3L B2 3D L' D' 3D' 2F 2D 3F2 2D2 L U 2F' 2D 3D2 2B' D2 3D U 2L2 3B' F' 3R2 3U 3F D 3F2 2R2 2D 2U2 L' U2 F' 3D' 2U' U' 3F 3L2 3B D' U 3L 3U2 3F' 2F' D 2L' 2B L' 2R 2D U' 2L2 2B' 2U 2B F2 3R 3F' 3U2 2B 2F' 2R2 2B' 3B 2F 2R2 B2 2L2 R2 D' B' D' 2B F' 2L2 D2 3D 2B2 F' D2 L2 R2 3B2 2F' D 3B' 2L B 3U2 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F U2 R' F2
*2. *F2 R' F R2 U' F' U F2
*3. *F R F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B D L' R B2 R' F' L F' R2 U2 L U D L U F' B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *B' L2 B' D' R F D2 R' D' L F' B' L2 R2 D F' U' R2 F' Rw Uw
*3. *L2 B' D' B2 D B R L' F2 D L' B2 D2 U R' D' F U' R' F2 R Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 U2 F Rw' F' Rw2 B Rw2 B2 D' U Rw R2 B' Rw2 R2 B F Rw2 Fw' D2 U L2 F' L2 R' D' Uw B Uw L' B2 F
*2. *U B' U2 B' F Rw' D' B' F2 Rw U Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw R' D' B2 L' D2 B L Fw' D R2 B2 L' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw Rw' Fw' D' Uw' Fw' U2
*3. *Rw' R Fw' L Rw D Rw2 B' R2 D Uw B Fw F R' Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Uw2 R D2 Rw2 U R2 U' B' F Uw' R2 F Uw2 F D' F Uw Rw' D2 U2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' R' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 R F' Lw' D' U F2 D' F' Rw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw2 F' D Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw' L Dw Lw2 R' U' Rw' B' Fw' F' Lw' U Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw' Lw Rw2 R2 Fw R B Dw Lw' D' F2 L Fw' Rw' Fw2 F
*2. *Lw' D2 U B2 Fw U' R' Uw' L B' Bw2 Dw2 L Lw2 D2 B Uw2 Rw2 R' Dw' R2 U2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 R2 Fw Lw B' D Rw' Fw' F' Lw Dw2 Uw Lw Bw Uw Rw R2 Uw2 L2 Dw2 U' Rw U Fw L B' R' B Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2
*3. *Bw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 D' L' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw D Uw2 U' Lw Bw R' Uw F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Fw D' Rw2 Uw L' F' Dw' U' Lw Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D Dw2 U' Rw' D2 Dw B2 Bw F' Lw F2 D2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Bw R2 Dw2 B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 2R2 2B F' U R2 3U2 B 2B 3F' F2 3U2 2U 2R2 2D2 U2 L' U 2L2 3F 2D' 2U' U2 B2 3R2 3F' 2F2 R 2U' 2F' L 2L' U' B2 3F L 2L2 2D 3U' 2U F' L2 2U 2L D2 2U' U R' 2F F D' 2R U2 3R2 3F' 2D2 3F 2F2 U 2R2 2B' F2 D2 3R' 2U U L2 2L' U F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U' F' 3U 3R 3B' L2 2L2 3U 2R F D' 3B' 3F2 3L 3B 3D2 3U2 2U2 2R' R F2 2D2 2F' 2R' R2 F2 R2 B2 2F' F2 L 2D2 3D2 3R 2F D 3D 3U' F 3D2 U2 3B F2 2U2 2R2 3D' U 3L2 2R 3D' 2L2 3R' 2D2 3D' 3U' 3B2 F D 3R2 2R R D2 3U 2U B2 F2 3U' 2F2 2R' 3D' 3R2 D 3D 3R2 2R2 R 2D2 3B' D' 2L' D' 3B' 3U 2U' U F 2D L 3F 2L' 2R' 2F' R' 2D 3L 3R' 3F' F R' 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 D F' D' R F' U D2 F2 D2 U L' R D2 F' U L R D' B D Fw Uw2
*2. *R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B' L B2 R' D U2 L' B' L2 R2 B F2 R D Rw2 Uw'
*3. *U2 D2 B R D2 F D2 R U2 F' D' U B2 U' L' U' B2 F' U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *B R2 F R U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 L B' D B2 L' F2 U F B Rw' Uw
*5. *F' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B L B' R2 F' L F R' U2 L B2 D' U2 Rw Uw2
*6. *R2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B L2 R' U R' U2 B2 U' L' F' Rw2 Uw
*7. *B D2 L2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F L F R2 B' F R D2 L2 D2 Fw Uw'
*8. *U' D2 L2 F D2 F' D' U2 R' F B R' U F2 D U2 R' D2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*9. *D2 L2 R2 U R2 D' U L U2 R F' D L' R D B' F D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*10. *U' L2 U' B L2 B2 U' D R2 D' L2 B2 F U' F' R2 D' B L B F' Rw2 Uw'
*11. *D' L2 R' U B U' D2 R2 L2 F' B' D R2 D B' D R' L' F U Fw Uw'
*12. *D' B' F U2 L' R' B2 U' F2 D B2 L' F2 L2 F D' U R2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *L2 F2 D2 F' U F' B2 D' U2 B' D' F' U2 F' D L2 R' D2 U' R Fw Uw'
*14. *L2 D2 B2 D' L' U B' L D' F' D F2 U D2 B' F' R2 B F' R B Rw' Uw
*15. *F R D R U' L U2 R' F B2 L F L2 F' U L F' U' B U' Fw Uw
*16. *F' R D2 F D B R2 B' R' L' B2 U' R' L' D R' F L' F2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*17. *L U2 L F' U F' D R' L' B U2 F R F L2 U' L2 F R F2 Rw' Uw2
*18. *L U B F2 L' D2 B R2 B' L F' L B' U2 B' F D' R2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *D2 B F' D' L' U' F R F D F L2 F' B2 D2 F' R' B U Fw' Uw2
*20. *F R D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B' D F U L' D2 L D2 U' R' L F2 Rw' Uw2
*21. *L' U R D' U2 R B R' U D2 F' L F' B' U' L2 U B U2 F Rw' Uw2
*22. *D' B' L D2 R' L U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U F' U2 D B2 R Fw Uw
*23. *L2 U2 D F' L' D' B R F L2 R' D' F' U' L F' U B2 L' R2
*24. *R2 D B2 U F2 R F2 D R' L' D F' B U F2 R B' R' U' R2 Fw Uw
*25. *B2 L F2 D B F' R2 F B L2 U D R' L' F2 R' L F2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *B' R L' U D' R' L' U L2 R2 D2 F U R' B D L2 B2 R' U Fw' Uw
*27. *L2 D2 B U' B' U' D2 R U L2 U' D' B2 D B' D2 F L2 B Rw Uw
*28. *U L U2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U D' L R' F' U L2 B' U' L2 R D' Fw
*29. *L' F L' B2 F2 R2 D B' L' U' L B U' B2 U2 D2 B' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *B R F B2 R2 F2 U' L B F' D2 F2 D' R2 F B U' L2 R2 Fw Uw
*31. *R2 L2 U R2 B L2 F R' D' U2 L' D R' L' B' L' B2 L' F2 L' Fw Uw2
*32. *F' L U' B' U' D R' F' U2 D2 B2 R2 F L R' F2 B2 R' D' R' L2 Uw
*33. *D' L2 R' F' B R D B R2 L F' D' R2 D' R2 B2 L F2 U' L U Fw' Uw
*34. *D B' F' L2 R U' L F' R2 U' L' U2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 D2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*35. *U2 B L F' U L2 U' B' L B D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 R U' L2 F2 Uw2
*36. *B' L2 R F' R U2 F D' B' L B' R2 U R2 B U2 L F U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *D2 L2 R' F2 L D' B2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D2 L D' L' R' B2 U2 D' Rw Uw2
*38. *F2 L U F2 D U' R' U2 L D' F' L' U R L F' D2 B' F U L2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *B' L' D U' B2 U2 R U' B' L D' U R D2 F D2 R' D' L' B U Rw' Uw
*40. *U2 R2 L' B' F U' L2 F2 U' L' R' U L' R2 F2 L' B U R' L2 B2 Rw Uw
*41. *D' L' R U2 B D2 L R' D R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R' U2 D F Rw Uw'
*42. *F' R B U2 R' F' B' R' L2 D U2 L B' F' D2 R' U' L2 F'
*43. *U2 L' D' L' U2 B' R L F L2 R' U' R' B' D B2 L R D F R2 Fw Uw2
*44. *F' B2 L2 F' B U' B2 U B2 D' L B R2 F D2 U' R2 F L2 B Rw2 Uw
*45. *F U D' B D' B R2 F2 L R U2 L2 U B2 D2 B' R2 F' B U' R2 Fw' Uw
*46. *F2 L D B' F D2 F2 B' R L' B2 R' L2 U' L2 F2 R' D' U R Fw' Uw
*47. *R2 B F D' U2 R' B U' D F' D' L' F2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *F2 R B' L2 B' R L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R D2 F B2 D2 B' U D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*49. *B' U' F' L D R2 F U D F' U' D R L' D L' B L' F2 L2 R' Fw' Uw
*50. *R L2 U2 F D U2 B' R2 U D F B' D2 L D2 B L U R' D2 Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 L B2 R' D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L B D L2 D L' F D R2 U B'
*2. *U D2 F D2 L U' D' L B R D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2
*3. *U2 L2 B F D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 U L D R' U2 B2 F' D B2 D R2
*4. *D R2 L' U L D' F2 U L F D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2
*5. *D2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' R U R' D L R' F' U' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 D B D L U F' D F2 R L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 U'
*2. *D B2 R' D' F L' D L' D' F2 R2 B L2 F U2 D2 B' U2 F' U2
*3. *B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D U' L2 R' F L2 R' F R' U' B D2 L
*4. *F L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R' D R B2 U B2 L' F2 L2 U'
*5. *D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B' R D' F' L B F U' B' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L D F R B' L' U2 F2 U
*2. *U B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F D B D R D2 R F2 U' L
*3. *U' F2 L D' F U2 R' F2 L B U B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2
*4. *B2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B F R' U' R' D2 B' U' R' D U2 F'
*5. *R' B U2 R' D2 F' B2 L' U B2 R D2 R L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R U2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F L2 D' L' D2 B U' B' L B2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' U' R U F U F2 U' R2
*3. *U2 F2 L2 R B2 L R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F' U' R B U2 R2 U F2 D2 U'
*4. *F Uw' U2 Rw' R' D2 Uw' R F2 D2 U Fw' D' Uw' B2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw' L Uw Fw U' Fw' F2 Rw Uw' R D2 U' B Uw' L2 Rw R2 Uw F L

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U F2
*3. *U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 D L2 D R B2 U' B' L'
*4. *Rw2 F2 D2 L' Uw U' B U2 Rw D' Uw U2 Fw2 F Uw2 U2 F Rw2 D L' B' Uw Fw' L2 B' Uw' U Fw R' B Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw B' L Rw' Fw2
*5. *B' D2 Bw2 L R' Bw' F Rw Dw Lw2 B Bw2 F2 L' F Uw' Bw F Lw' R' U Bw' Dw B' L Bw' D' Dw' Lw Rw' F D2 Uw Fw2 R2 U' R2 Bw' Rw' Dw Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 R' B2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 D2 B Uw' Rw2 Dw' Lw' D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U' R'
*3. *B2 L U2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' L B2 U L R B' L B U'
*4. *U' R2 B2 Fw Rw' U Fw2 Uw' L' F2 L' D B Rw' U2 B D2 Rw2 R2 Uw L Rw' U L Rw R2 Fw' L F' L' F2 D U R2 Fw2 L R F2 D F'
*5. *L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Lw Uw L' D B' D' Rw' Bw' Rw' D U2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B' L' Dw' B Bw D Uw2 U B D' Dw2 Lw2 B2 R' Bw L Rw' D2 L2 Fw' Rw F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 D2 Dw F D' F2 U' Lw' Rw' F L' Lw R Dw' Fw
*6. *2D2 F2 R D' 2D' 2L2 F' L' F' D2 2U2 3R 2D2 B2 2B 3F2 F 2U2 B2 2D' 2L' D' 2D2 B 2U2 3R R B' 3U2 R 3F' 2F2 3U2 3R2 3F' 2F 2U' R B' 2D' 2U2 U 2L2 B 3F' D2 2L 2D 2F' 2D' 2B 2F D2 3R2 2D U B2 2F2 2U' R' D B 3R' R 2F2 D2 L' 3R 2R R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F U' F R U' F'
*3. *D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 L' B' R' U B' D2 B' D2 R' F D'
*4. *R2 Uw U B2 F2 U B2 Uw' Fw' D Uw2 L2 Uw B' Fw L B F2 D' U' F U L D' Fw2 F Uw U' Fw' F' D2 U2 R' D' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 D R
*5. *Fw2 L2 B2 Dw L D L' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' F Rw Dw U2 L' Dw Uw L' Rw' R' B Fw F Uw R' U2 Bw L' Bw2 Fw Lw B L' Dw F' Dw2 Uw L Rw Fw L' Fw' F2 Rw Bw L Lw R D2 L2 F2 Dw' U2 B Bw R2 B Rw2 Bw
*6. *F2 3U2 L' 3R2 B2 2D L' 2L2 2R' 2B' 2U R2 2F' 3R2 B' 2L 2D' 3F' D' 2L 3U 2B' 3F2 2L' D2 2U' 2B 3F' 2D2 2L2 3R' 2F' L2 2L 3R' R' D 3R R F2 3R2 2F' L' 2R' 3F 2R R' 3F R2 2F' 2R2 F' 2D 2U' 2F' F2 3U 3R F2 2R2 3F2 L' 3R2 R U' 3F D' U B 3F2
*7. *3B2 3R2 B' D2 2D B' F' 3L2 R 3D 3U2 U 3F2 3R R 3F' 2L 3R' F' 3U U' 3L2 2U' R' 2B 2L' D 3U B2 2B 2F2 2R F2 2D2 3U2 2U B' 3B2 2F' 2U2 B' 2U2 2B 2D2 3U' 3R' U2 2B' 3B 3F' F' 3R2 2F 3D 3L R D 2U2 U' B2 D' 2B2 L2 3F 2R2 2D' 3B 2U2 2F' 2D 3D' L 2B' U 2R' 2U 3R2 2R 2D 2U L2 3L 3F' 2L B' 2B D2 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F U2 B2 3D 2R' 2B' R' 3U U' L2

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR5- DL5- UL3- U4+ R2- D3+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U3- R0+ D2+ L5- ALL1- DL UL
*2. *UR4- DR5- DL1- UL4+ U2- R5- D4- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D1- L6+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*3. *UR5+ DR5+ DL3- UL5+ U4- R1+ D3+ L3- ALL4- y2 U5+ R4+ D0+ L4+ ALL3- UR DR UL
*4. *UR5- DR1- DL6+ UL6+ U1- R0+ D3- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2- D6+ L4+ ALL3+ DR UL
*5. *UR5- DR2+ DL3+ UL5+ U3- R4- D6+ L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R2+ D4+ L6+ ALL6+ DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B U' B' U R' L' U l r' b' u'
*2. *B' U L U R' B R l' u
*3. *U L' R' B' L U' L R' r b' u
*4. *R B' U' B L' U B b
*5. *U' B' U' L R U' R U l r b u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 2)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4)
*4. *(3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb
1. *R U' R' L' B' R' L' B U' B' U'
*2. *B L' U' R B U L R' U' B' U'
*3. *B L R' L U' B R' L U' B' U'
*4. *L' R' U L R' B' U' B U' B' U'
*5. *U' L' U B R' B' U L U B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F' R' F' R2 F2 U'
*3. *L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R B2 F' R B L' R' D B F
*4. *Uw' U2 B2 Uw' L2 B2 R Uw' Fw' L Uw U2 R2 U2 Rw U2 Fw2 F R' Fw D2 R' F R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F D Uw Fw Rw Uw U' Fw L R B R
*5. *R2 Dw U' Lw Rw' R2 U L2 F D2 R' B' D' U L Dw U L2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U Bw' Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R2 U' B' F Lw' D B' Bw F Uw' L' R2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw D2 L Bw2 D' Rw' R2 U F' D2 Dw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Fw
*OH. *F' U R F' L' F B' L' F' D L2 F' U2 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 R2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR2- DL4- UL2- U4- R3- D3+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R0+ D1- L1- ALL0+ UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R U R B' L B' L l
*Skewb. *B' L B U R' U' B' U' B' L' U'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 4)


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 5, 2017)

222: 6.437, 4.852, (8.107), (4.566), 6.453 = 5.91
333: (21.257), (14.115), 14.631, 15.990, 17.269 = 15.96
444: (57.176), 53.647, 48.868, (39.587), 50.424 = 50.98
555: (2:05.740), 1:53.207, 1:51.058, (1:46.848), 1:57.967 = 1:54.08 // meh
666: 3:24.060, (3:30.952), 3:14.319, 3:20.190, (3:06.005) = 3:19.42 // double meh
777: 5:01.100, 4:55.486, (4:32.507), 4:41.575, (5:06.025) = 4:52.72 // triple meh
OH: (23.625), 27.107, 26.784, 28.130, (28.798) = 27.34
Feet: (2:18.106), 2:57.748, 3:04.421, 2:47.733, (3:32.579) = 2:56.63
MTS: 1:00.537, 1:03.920, (50.410), 1:11.896, (1:20.179) = 1:05.45 // time wasted to mistakes in the last two solves, rip
FMC: 28
Square-1: 33.596, (30.535), (41.104), 33.848, 31.001+ = 32.81
Skewb: 29.818, 24.393, (14.553), (55.684), 16.065 = 23.43 // … … …
Kilominx: (39.941), (56.186), 47.964, 41.515, 48.920 = 46.13 // okay
Megaminx: (1:29.717), 1:44.214, 1:37.841, (1:51.904), 1:34.205 = 1:38.75 // woaj
2-4 relay: 1:18.172
2-5 relay: 3:18.519
2-6 relay: 7:18.659
2-7 relay: 11:51.710
2BLD: DNF(33.716), DNF(2:08.545), 1:01.781+ = 1:01.78 // lol how2auf
3BLD: DNF(4:05.959)[5e], DNF(4:00.760)[5e7c], DNF(4:43.737)[7e3c] = DNF // terrible accuracy, what the heck

Going for a completionist run again this week. Hopefully I don't mess up on the "side events" too badly. lolskewb (Note: for the third 2bld solve I didn't notice that I had inspection time enabled until about 8 seconds passed; I added 10 seconds to the actual time recorded by csTimer to compensate.)



Spoiler: FMC



U R U2 B2 U R' B L F' U2
F L2 F L B L' F' R L' F2
U' R' U L B' L B D

(D' B' L' B L' U' R U F2 L2) // 223 (10/10)
U R U2 B2 U // EO (5/5)
R B' (R' B) // F2L; ab2c3e (4/19)
B R2 B L F' U2 F L' B2 // edges; ab3c (9−4/24)
Skeleton: U R U2 B2 U R' B L F' U2 F L' @ B R L2 F2 U' R' U L B' L B D
@ = L' F L B L' F' L B' // corner comm (8−4/28)

After F2L I was left with two twisted edges and an edge 3-cycle, which was a 2GLL case solvable with two Sunes. This would have taken 14 moves, cancelling one move, leading to 19+13 = 32 moves. At first I thought of trying to do insertions from here, but there was just too much risk in doing three insertions (and it was unlikely to be better than two Sunes), so I did a random short ZBLL alg to solve the edges, which happened to cancel a bunch of moves and end with ab3c.

(Said ZBLL alg is actually a corner 3-cycle comm with one setup move + a M' U2 M U2 insertion, so this did end up being "three insertions".)



Spoiler: insertion finder results



3-cycles + other:
U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U [@1] L B' L B D
Insert at @1: F2 L B' L' F2 L B L'
After the 1st insertion: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' L' F2 L2 [@2] B D
Insert at @2: L U L' U'
After the 2nd insertion: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' L' F2 L' U L' U' B D [@3]
Insert at @3: D' B' U B D B' U' B
Fewest moves: 26. 12 moves cancelled
The final solution: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' L' F2 L' U L' B D B' U' B

3-cycles only:
U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U [@1] L B' L B D
Insert at @1: F2 L B' L' F2 L B L'
After the 1st insertion: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' [@2] L' F2 L2 B D
Insert at @2: U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L
After the 2nd insertion: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' U2 L' D' [@3] L U2 L' D F2 L2 B D
Insert at @3: D L U2 D2 R' D' R U2 D2 L'
Fewest moves: 27. 17 moves cancelled
The final solution: U R U2 B2 U R B2 R L2 F2 U' R' U F2 L B' D2 R' D' R D2 L' D F2 L2 B D



Random weird/bad skeleton:
L2 U' L R2 F2 R F2 R // blocks (8/8)
(B' L2 B' L' B L' B' L2 B2) // F2L-1 (9/17)
F' R' D R D' F2 D' F' D // ab2c2e (9/26)
There's a J perm insertion that adds ten moves. Didn't try any harder because time ran out and it'd have had to cancel at least eight moves to be better than the solution I'd already found.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 5, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (28.59), 28.14, 27.89, (26.65), 28.28 = *28.10
4x4x4*: 1:31.17, (2:38.05), 1:47.86, (1:23.00), 1:28.86 = *1:35.96
6x6x6*: 5:02.07, (5:35.64), (4:42.19), 4:44.73, 5:21.78 = *5:02.86
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:12.20*; 12.81, 33.44, 1:25.94
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:48.05*; 13.92, 35.08, 1:48.67, 3:10.38
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:07.78*; 12.25, 34.16, 1:54.83, 3:06.47, 5:20.05


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 5, 2017)

2x2 : 4.80, (4.19), (5.12), 4.56, 4.62 = 4.66
3x3 : (13.64), 16.69, (16.92), 14.38, 13.73 = 14.93
4x4 : 56.78, 58.11, (58.55), 56.02, (53.42) = 56.97
5x5 : 1:40.78, (1:45.93), (1:33.08),1:41.09, 1:37.25 = 1:39.71
6x6 : (3:08.48), 2:58.17, 2:59.07, 3:04.78, (2:50.08) = 3.00.67
7x7 : (4:13.28), 4:05.02, 4:05.03,3:59.19, (3:42.86) = 4:03.08
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 36.34, (33.61), 33.68, (37.37), 36.58 = 35.53
FEET :
MTS : 45.09, 56.26, (1:06.39), (42.87), 47.80 = 49.72
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:30.52
2-5 Relay : 2:58.03
2-6 Relay : 5:58.57
2-7 Relay : 9:59.50
Clock : (13.68), 14.26, (21.54), 14.15, 15.38 = 14.60
Megaminx : (1:27.76), (1:34.39), 1:31.74, 1:30.52, 1:33.40 = 1:31.89
Pyraminx : (4.16), 5.46, 4.84, 4.74, (6.66) = 5.01
Square-1 : (29.47), 28.19, (22.98), 26.42, 27.52 = 27.38
Skewb : 7.28, 9.04, 7.92, (11.75), (6.07) = 8.08
Kilominx : 38.92, (45.05), 36.68, (34.47), 37.55 = 37.72
Mini Guildford : 6:46.97


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

3x3: (13.12), (17.43), 15.33, 14.83, 16.15 = 15.44


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 6, 2017)

3x3x3: 11.70, (12.93), 12.14, 12.87, (11.07) = 12.24 New GAN 356 Air payin' off, nice average
Megaminx: 1:13.00, (1:14.89), 1:09.63, (1:05.05), 1:07.93 = 1:10.19 okayish average for how much I've been practicing


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 7, 2017)

3x3
1. 1:01.13
2. 58.29
3. (1:21.12)
4. (49.65)
5. 1:15.65

Average: 1:05.02 (aka horrible)


----------



## Tommy12345 (Dec 7, 2017)

Squan: 12.815 Average, 10.111 Single
3x3: 11.612 Average, 9.492 Single
3BLD: DNF Mean, 34.385 Single
Clock: 8.141 Average, 6.119 Single


----------



## CarterK (Dec 7, 2017)

It doesn't make sense to me that Peter Como would have a 20.48 3BLD while having a 25 3x3 average and a 20 OH average. It just doesn't add up.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 7, 2017)

CarterK said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that Peter Como would have a 20.48 3BLD while having a 25 3x3 average and a 20 OH average. It just doesn't add up.


Also, how is his 4x4 average 32, and his 3x3 average 25? Is he saying it takes 7 seconds to reduce 4x4? And thats not even counting parities.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 7, 2017)

CarterK said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that Peter Como would have a 20.48 3BLD while having a 25 3x3 average and a 20 OH average. It just doesn't add up.


No, it's a "joker" who probably does not know much about cubing.


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Dec 7, 2017)

2x2
4.45, (4.28), 4.52, (DNF), 5.96 
Avg: 4.97

3x3
12.96, (10.36), 11.55, 13.06, (13.79)
Avg: 12.52

4x4
57.96, 1:5.16, 1:11.48, (57.60), (1:13.73)
Avg: 1:4.86

3x3 OH
(22.12), 23.33, 26.35, (27.48), 25.10
Avg: 24.92

234 Relay
1:29.40

Clock
(10.36), 11.88, 10.73, 11.82, (11.92)
Avg: 11.47

Pyraminx
4.73, 4.81, (5.22), (4.11), 5.00
Avg: 4.84

Square-1
23.65, 19.64, 23.03. (17.93), (23.89)
Avg: 22.10

Skewb
7.35, (6.65), 7.44, 8.91, (9.80)
Avg: 7.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2017)

CarterK said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that Peter Como would have a 20.48 3BLD while having a 25 3x3 average and a 20 OH average. It just doesn't add up.


Peter Como's results have been removed. His information in the database doesn't correspond with any member here, so I can't contact him individually. If any of the results are actually valid, Peter may send me a PM and explain the situation, and I will consider reinstating those results that are actually valid.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 8, 2017)

*3x3*: (23.65), 18.69, 23.58, (16.64), 21.73 = *21.33
3x3OH*: 24.72, (29.62), (24.31), 27.86, 27.34 = *26.64*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

2x2- 5.297

(3.225), 4.82, 5.72, (6.39), 5.351

3x3- 23.031

19.654, 26.555, (27.354), (17.29), 19.886

Pyra- 8.381

8.755, (6.152), 6.922, 9.644, (11.392)

Skewb- 14.646

15.656, (DNF), (12.887), 15.186, 13.986


----------



## guusrs (Dec 10, 2017)

FMC: 22



Spoiler



solve: U2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 R' U R D2 R2 U' R' U' R2 D R D' U2 F' L F (22)

explanation:
on inversie edge orientation: F' L' F
block: U2
swith to normal scramble with premoves (U2 F' L F):
block + pseudo block: U2 L2 U2 L2 (4+4)
pF2L-1: U R' U' R' U' (9+4)
corners left: R2 D R D' (13+4)
frame: U2 L2 U2 L2 U @ R' U' R' U' R2 D R D' U2 F' L F (17)
at @ insert: U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' , 3 moves cancel (22)


----------



## Lili Martin (Dec 10, 2017)

2x2 : 15.57, (8.36), (18.55), 9.44, 8.68 = 11.23
3x3 : (32.98), 39.61, 34.77, (41.95), 35.22 = 36.53
4x4 : (2:22.26), 2:12.77, 2:17.25, 2:17.06, (1:56.76) = 2:15.69
5x5 :
2-4 Relay : 3:08.39
2-5 Relay : 7:53.50
Skewb : 17.43, 16.92, (27.98), (15.23), 16.58 = 16.97


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 10, 2017)

Something seems wrong:

and: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016SHAW01?event=333

I apologize if I'm wrong


----------



## Alea (Dec 10, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.98, 8.17, (9.22), 8.41, (7.11)=>*8.19
3x3:* 17.85, (15.35), 18.46, (19.39), 18.87=>*18.39
4x4:* 1:13.55, 1:15.78, 1:25.49, (1:26.90), (1:09.83)=>* 1:18.27
5x5:* 2:16.51, (2:02.31), 2:26.55, 2:08.47, (2:31.81)=> *2:17.18
6x6:* (5:16.24), 4:58.21, 5:04.94, (4:40.01), 4:59.43=> *5:00.86
7x7:* (6:31.56), 6:50.81, 7:14.69, (7:24.47), 6:39.07=> *6:54.86
OH:* 25.53, (54.53), (25.22), 31.61, 26.41=>* 27.85
Kilo:* (53.01), 1:09.11, 1:15.49, (1:16.49), 1:12.81=> *1:12.47
Clock:* (40.11), (30.28), 32.93, 34.12 , 35.99=> *34.35
Mega:* 1:42.10, 1:50.79, (1:41.08), (2:04.64), 1:52.95=> *1:48.61
Pyra:* 8.79, (10.94), 10.14, 8.28, (8.04)=> *9.07
SQ-1:* 58.04, (41.76), 50.55, 51.82, (1:13.36)=> *53.47
Skewb:* (24.36), 13.92, (12.40), 14.91, 16.39=> *15.07*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> Something seems wrong:
> View attachment 8729
> and: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016SHAW01?event=333
> 
> I apologize if I'm wrong


Already removed. It's probably someone else using his account ??


----------



## gavinz (Dec 11, 2017)

Joshua Costello (Rubiksdude4144)

His 2BLD, Match the scramble and 2-3-4 Relay results are really dodgy. 2-3-4 Relay is a UWR lmao


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Already removed. It's probably someone else using his account ??


Actually, he was removed, but he's back again. We'll remove his results again.

I'll look at Joshua Costello's results tomorrow.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 12, 2017)

Is there anyway I can add my times in on the website for this week? It's such a pain to put them here since the new round is up.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Is there anyway I can add my times in on the website for this week? It's such a pain to put them here since the new round is up.


Not without some tedious sql-programming. I don't see why you cannot post a little late
here as other people do when they are late. Particularly if you did it before I post the
results (but I guess that is late now as you probably are asleep )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2017)

Tommy12345 said:


> Squan: 12.815 Average, 10.111 Single
> 3x3: 11.612 Average, 9.492 Single
> 3BLD: DNF Mean, 34.385 Single
> Clock: 8.141 Average, 6.119 Single



Welcome to the weekly competition . We want all of your times, not just a calculated average.
This time I assume five times = your average.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2017)

Results week 49: congrats to thecubingwizard, Isaac Lai and sigalig!

*2x2x2*(93)

 1.79 fabdabs1234
 2.14 gavinz
 2.15 leomannen
 2.29 hssandwich
 2.46 lejitcuber
 2.50 cuberkid10
 2.56 Isaac Lai
 2.57 jaysammey777
 2.65 asacuber
 2.97 thecubingwizard
 2.97 G2013
 3.06 the super cuber
 3.19 ExultantCarn
 3.20 FastCubeMaster
 3.27 Ethan Horspool
 3.34 Mollerz
 3.35 therubikscombo
 3.36 Competition Cuber
 3.45 [email protected]
 3.61 Mcuber5
 3.78 Dream Cubing
 3.90 typo56
 3.99 sigalig
 4.10 AidanNoogie
 4.13 Marcus Siu
 4.30 DGCubes
 4.35 Aerma
 4.37 Neel Gore
 4.51 speedcuber71
 4.59 Amir Afiq
 4.66 bacyril
 4.75 João Santos
 4.82 Moonwink Cuber
 4.90 Keenan Johnson
 4.98 Yoshi Cuber
 5.00 ichcubegern
 5.07 PyraMaster
 5.07 2017LAMB06
 5.27 Algy Cuber
 5.28 OJ Cubing
 5.30 Duncan Bannon
 5.34 Rubiksdude4144
 5.36 obelisk477
 5.46 CornerCutter
 5.63 bhoffman492
 5.71 GarethBert11
 5.88 typeman5
 5.88 Randon
 5.91 xyzzy
 5.92 Aerospry
 5.93 tdm
 5.94 Jami Viljanen
 5.98 whatshisbucket
 6.00 JoshuaStacker
 6.02 PotatoesAreUs
 6.09 Keroma12
 6.12 abc-cuber
 6.17 joey
 6.23 sam596
 6.25 26doober
 6.26 E-Cuber
 6.56 Corner Twist Cubing
 6.66 TipsterTrickster
 7.00 teboecubes
 7.05 Lewis
 7.08 Awesome Cubemaster
 7.59 Undefined7
 7.69 Mike Hughey
 7.76 Nikita
 7.89 epride17
 8.15 theos
 8.18 nms777
 8.19 Alea
 8.23 Bogdan
 8.27 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.33 Bubbagrub
 8.42 Prem The Cuber
 8.45 Sue Doenim
 8.55 Mikael weiss
 8.63 Mackenzie Dy
 9.19 NathanaelCubes
 10.00 SuperCuberYT
 10.04 DumplingMaster
 10.85 WillyTheWizard
 11.23 Lili Martin
 11.92 FireCuber
 11.93 Jacck
 12.27 ASCubing
 12.95 Ecuasamurai
 12.97 roomiertiger
 14.45 Deadly chicken
 15.21 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(105)

 7.65 lejitcuber
 8.21 fabdabs1234
 8.48 Lapinsavant
 8.68 cuberkid10
 9.19 hssandwich
 9.37 the super cuber
 9.41 Ethan Horspool
 9.52 FastCubeMaster
 9.62 therubikscombo
 9.62 Isaac Lai
 9.82 G2013
 9.94 speedcuber71
 10.07 SirAD
 10.35 thecubingwizard
 10.38 jaysammey777
 10.53 joey
 10.80 ichcubegern
 10.90 Dream Cubing
 11.06 Mollerz
 11.24 tdm
 11.29 asacuber
 11.61 Tommy12345
 11.63 Competition Cuber
 11.66 Neel Gore
 11.87 ExultantCarn
 12.08 Keroma12
 12.08 Mcuber5
 12.11 typeman5
 12.22 DGCubes
 12.24 GenTheThief
 12.39 obelisk477
 12.52 Yoshi Cuber
 12.52 Keenan Johnson
 12.88 sigalig
 13.23 AidanNoogie
 13.86 gavinz
 13.90 typo56
 13.91 sam596
 13.99 Corner Twist Cubing
 14.52 Agguzi
 14.54 Marcus Siu
 14.61 Amir Afiq
 14.82 Randon
 14.93 bacyril
 15.38 PotatoesAreUs
 15.44 greentgoatgal
 15.45 CornerCutter
 15.56 leomannen
 15.68 Harkaran
 15.87 2017LAMB06
 15.96 xyzzy
 16.06 ican97
 16.12 E-Cuber
 16.13 João Santos
 16.23 ComputerGuy365
 16.23 Aerospry
 16.42 OJ Cubing
 16.51 Mackenzie Dy
 17.00 Bogdan
 17.14 GarethBert11
 17.48 DumplingMaster
 17.61 Jami Viljanen
 17.87 Nikita
 18.05 Moonwink Cuber
 18.05 whatshisbucket
 18.39 Alea
 18.62 PyraMaster
 18.76 Algy Cuber
 18.93 Mike Hughey
 19.22 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.37 bhoffman492
 20.77 26doober
 20.79 epride17
 20.87 Mikael weiss
 21.33 muchacho
 21.60 Rubiksdude4144
 21.65 Sue Doenim
 21.66 Bubbagrub
 21.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.89 Aerma
 22.03 Duncan Bannon
 22.20 theos
 22.43 TipsterTrickster
 22.68 SuperCuberYT
 26.45 JoshuaStacker
 26.66 Lewis
 27.79 FIREFOX229
 28.10 One Wheel
 29.32 Prashant Saran
 30.75 Ecuasamurai
 31.90 Luke Messer
 32.14 ASCubing
 32.31 roomiertiger
 32.83 Prem The Cuber
 32.88 NathanaelCubes
 33.42 WillyTheWizard
 34.99 MatsBergsten
 36.53 Lili Martin
 37.31 Bart Van Eynde
 37.74 Awesome Cubemaster
 38.44 ljackstar
 40.17 Undefined7
 58.08 Aryan Mullick
 1:05.02 dnguyen2204
 1:05.92 Deadly chicken
*4x4x4*(65)

 30.90 cuberkid10
 33.45 lejitcuber
 36.59 Dream Cubing
 36.68 thecubingwizard
 37.35 Isaac Lai
 37.51 G2013
 37.94 ichcubegern
 38.66 PeterH2N
 39.24 FastCubeMaster
 39.38 the super cuber
 41.35 Mollerz
 43.03 tdm
 44.75 speedcuber71
 45.05 typo56
 45.75 joey
 46.01 Ethan Horspool
 47.17 DGCubes
 50.11 Keroma12
 50.81 Mcuber5
 50.97 xyzzy
 51.37 sigalig
 51.93 Marcus Siu
 53.71 Neel Gore
 54.59 Keenan Johnson
 55.82 therubikscombo
 56.08 ican97
 56.97 bacyril
 57.78 OJ Cubing
 58.30 João Santos
 1:00.90 ComputerGuy365
 1:01.38 obelisk477
 1:01.70 typeman5
 1:01.78 GarethBert11
 1:02.16 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.46 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:04.87 Yoshi Cuber
 1:10.12 2017LAMB06
 1:12.11 Bogdan
 1:14.52 E-Cuber
 1:14.92 sam596
 1:15.24 Bubbagrub
 1:16.45 epride17
 1:18.27 Alea
 1:23.02 26doober
 1:24.67 gavinz
 1:29.25 Algy Cuber
 1:32.21 Moonwink Cuber
 1:35.16 Mackenzie Dy
 1:35.96 One Wheel
 1:37.02 Mike Hughey
 1:40.32 Sue Doenim
 1:48.88 Nikita
 1:49.01 theos
 1:51.33 Lewis
 1:52.21 Rubiksdude4144
 1:53.54 JoshuaStacker
 2:01.45 Mikael weiss
 2:04.02 MatsBergsten
 2:15.69 Lili Martin
 2:18.34 NathanaelCubes
 2:20.67 nms777
 3:22.58 ljackstar
 3:26.26 WillyTheWizard
 5:43.99 SuperCuberYT
 DNF Randon
*5x5x5*(44)

 1:02.02 lejitcuber
 1:04.00 Dream Cubing
 1:12.26 ichcubegern
 1:14.85 Isaac Lai
 1:15.58 the super cuber
 1:16.13 thecubingwizard
 1:20.82 speedcuber71
 1:24.73 Keroma12
 1:24.95 G2013
 1:25.91 DGCubes
 1:28.62 sigalig
 1:28.95 Mollerz
 1:34.55 joey
 1:36.06 FastCubeMaster
 1:39.23 Ethan Horspool
 1:39.25 bacyril
 1:41.89 João Santos
 1:42.89 typo56
 1:48.14 Mcuber5
 1:52.19 Marcus Siu
 1:53.45 typeman5
 1:54.07 xyzzy
 1:55.52 Neel Gore
 1:56.87 OJ Cubing
 1:57.33 Keenan Johnson
 2:02.53 sam596
 2:10.85 therubikscombo
 2:17.18 Alea
 2:17.70 epride17
 2:19.61 2017LAMB06
 2:20.09 PotatoesAreUs
 2:23.24 Randon
 2:27.79 Bogdan
 2:28.81 Mike Hughey
 2:41.52 tdm
 2:44.94 Lewis
 2:55.75 theos
 3:07.88 26doober
 3:10.55 JoshuaStacker
 3:58.74 Jami Viljanen
 3:59.06 Sue Doenim
 4:00.50 MatsBergsten
 4:23.47 Mikael weiss
 5:17.67 nms777
*6x6x6*(29)

 1:54.31 Dream Cubing
 2:16.51 ichcubegern
 2:29.40 Mollerz
 2:35.00 thecubingwizard
 2:40.88 Isaac Lai
 2:43.97 sigalig
 2:44.20 Keroma12
 2:53.18 the super cuber
 3:00.67 bacyril
 3:16.45 FastCubeMaster
 3:19.52 xyzzy
 3:24.79 G2013
 3:38.86 Marcus Siu
 3:40.45 typo56
 3:51.54 João Santos
 3:52.65 Ethan Horspool
 3:58.72 Mcuber5
 4:22.54 PotatoesAreUs
 4:30.21 Keenan Johnson
 4:31.65 Bogdan
 4:41.86 OJ Cubing
 5:00.39 Mike Hughey
 5:00.86 Alea
 5:02.86 One Wheel
 5:09.46 sam596
 5:37.66 Lewis
 7:17.37 theos
 7:31.82 MatsBergsten
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(20)

 2:34.24 Dream Cubing
 3:52.99 the super cuber
 4:04.38 bacyril
 4:07.24 Mollerz
 4:08.04 Keroma12
 4:24.51 sigalig
 4:46.13 G2013
 4:52.72 xyzzy
 5:26.72 typo56
 5:39.15 FastCubeMaster
 6:06.49 João Santos
 6:36.41 Marcus Siu
 6:54.86 Alea
 6:55.81 Mcuber5
 7:28.40 Bogdan
 8:05.04 Mike Hughey
 8:18.28 OJ Cubing
 8:21.56 Jacck
 9:02.40 sam596
11:40.39 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(67)

 13.74 tdm
 15.20 lejitcuber
 16.70 hssandwich
 17.16 Isaac Lai
 17.64 the super cuber
 17.71 typeman5
 17.95 ichcubegern
 18.01 Dream Cubing
 18.64 FastCubeMaster
 18.82 cuberkid10
 18.94 SirAD
 19.43 asacuber
 19.88 thecubingwizard
 20.23 Mollerz
 20.38 Ethan Horspool
 20.89 Neel Gore
 21.05 typo56
 22.86 Mcuber5
 24.04 therubikscombo
 24.19 DGCubes
 24.37 speedcuber71
 24.79 2017LAMB06
 24.93 Yoshi Cuber
 25.75 Keroma12
 26.12 sigalig
 26.17 leomannen
 26.20 ExultantCarn
 26.48 João Santos
 26.64 muchacho
 27.34 xyzzy
 27.85 Alea
 28.35 AidanNoogie
 28.41 Bogdan
 31.77 joey
 32.12 G2013
 32.67 sam596
 34.02 OJ Cubing
 34.95 bhoffman492
 34.98 Algy Cuber
 35.53 bacyril
 35.75 Marcus Siu
 35.98 Moreno van Rooijen
 36.08 Keenan Johnson
 36.40 Aerma
 36.79 Aerospry
 38.72 PotatoesAreUs
 39.16 Randon
 39.23 Bubbagrub
 40.05 epride17
 40.08 Rubiksdude4144
 42.78 Nikita
 43.46 Mike Hughey
 47.35 Sue Doenim
 47.87 Mikael weiss
 49.30 26doober
 50.16 Jami Viljanen
 51.56 E-Cuber
 1:00.67 Lewis
 1:03.62 Jacck
 1:11.62 Ecuasamurai
 1:16.44 Prem The Cuber
 1:33.58 PyraMaster
 1:41.44 SuperCuberYT
 1:48.45 WillyTheWizard
 1:52.38 Awesome Cubemaster
 2:21.32 Bart Van Eynde
 4:24.92 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:01.09 Rubiksdude4144
 1:34.30 T1_M0
 2:44.93 Mike Hughey
 2:47.76 João Santos
 2:56.63 xyzzy
 2:57.14 sigalig
 3:12.68 OJ Cubing
 3:54.92 FastCubeMaster
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(42)

 3.13 gavinz
 4.04 Isaac Lai
 4.62 asacuber
 4.63 thecubingwizard
 4.87 jaysammey777
 6.21 Moonwink Cuber
 6.63 lejitcuber
 9.22 Competition Cuber
 9.95 the super cuber
 10.65 Mcuber5
 13.46 ichcubegern
 15.32 sigalig
 16.07 G2013
 16.65 Dream Cubing
 18.07 FastCubeMaster
 18.15 Marcus Siu
 19.66 Keroma12
 20.03 Killernerd24
 20.14 WillyTheWizard
 21.54 joey
 22.08 Mike Hughey
 22.70 Mollerz
 24.88 sam596
 25.69 typo56
 26.74 speedcuber71
 27.22 DGCubes
 27.42 Keenan Johnson
 27.66 MatsBergsten
 28.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.48 OJ Cubing
 38.13 Jacck
 38.36 Bubbagrub
 52.30 26doober
 52.61 Bogdan
 54.94 Aerma
 1:01.78 xyzzy
 1:02.01 2017LAMB06
 1:32.25 Randon
 1:59.96 João Santos
 3:37.66 Sue Doenim
 DNF Bart Van Eynde
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(36)

 24.47 Neel Gore
 27.17 G2013
 27.36 the super cuber
 27.65 ican97
 34.38 Tommy12345
 34.40 sigalig
 35.05 pinser
 48.24 speedcuber71
 54.84 OJ Cubing
 57.88 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:04.95 lejitcuber
 1:11.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:11.25 DumplingMaster
 1:11.78 Killernerd24
 1:14.81 typo56
 1:16.71 ichcubegern
 1:19.91 Mcuber5
 1:27.89 YoAkshYo
 1:36.85 MatsBergsten
 1:41.01 Mollerz
 2:02.98 thecubingwizard
 2:33.54 Dream Cubing
 2:37.94 Mike Hughey
 2:48.57 sam596
 3:17.48 Bogdan
 3:29.67 Bubbagrub
 4:13.89 Sue Doenim
 4:16.52 Jacck
 4:59.37 RyuKagamine
 5:11.29 26doober
 6:55.29 Jami Viljanen
 7:26.79 Aerospry
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF YY
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF xyzzy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:50.15 G2013
 3:05.60 sigalig
 3:13.57 the super cuber
 3:22.64 ican97
 5:30.19 hssandwich
 6:22.06 Keroma12
 6:38.14 Mike Hughey
 6:56.56 OJ Cubing
 7:03.03 MatsBergsten
 8:26.82 Mollerz
 9:22.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
13:16.39 typo56
14:51.00 FastCubeMaster
18:47.06 Dream Cubing
 DNF Neel Gore
 DNF Jacck
 DNF 26doober
 DNF sam596
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:16.76 YY
 7:28.41 sigalig
14:14.99 Mike Hughey
14:50.16 MatsBergsten
20:00.68 Mollerz
20:53.93 Jacck
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF G2013
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 DNF ASCubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(17)

33/38 (56:43)  sigalig
39/50 (60:00)  the super cuber
21/25 (58:42)  YY
15/15 (56:15)  OJ Cubing
15/15 (56:32)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/10 (57:01)  MatsBergsten
11/14 (37:28)  Killernerd24
8/8 (45:56)  Jacck
6/6 (25:43)  typo56
8/10 (46:24)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 1:55)  ican97
5/9 (39:30)  Keroma12
5/10 (56:27)  FastCubeMaster
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF 26doober
 DNF G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 41.09 sigalig
 49.72 bacyril
 49.90 thecubingwizard
 57.28 speedcuber71
 1:02.07 Isaac Lai
 1:04.04 tdm
 1:05.45 xyzzy
 1:10.91 Keenan Johnson
 1:14.58 Mike Hughey
 1:18.28 MatsBergsten
 1:24.98 OJ Cubing
 1:34.70 Bogdan
 1:53.88 epride17
 1:55.11 Marcus Siu
 1:55.57 typo56
 2:36.28 theos
 2:36.59 FastCubeMaster
 2:49.21 João Santos
 3:08.54 nms777
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(58)

 45.84 lejitcuber
 47.92 cuberkid10
 49.36 thecubingwizard
 53.81 Isaac Lai
 56.43 the super cuber
 56.93 FastCubeMaster
 57.28 Dream Cubing
 57.82 G2013
 59.79 Mollerz
 1:00.68 speedcuber71
 1:03.36 ichcubegern
 1:03.67 joey
 1:04.06 DGCubes
 1:07.09 sigalig
 1:07.66 tdm
 1:11.85 Mcuber5
 1:12.77 Keroma12
 1:13.51 AidanNoogie
 1:13.89 Neel Gore
 1:14.63 Ethan Horspool
 1:15.86 asacuber
 1:17.48 typo56
 1:18.17 xyzzy
 1:18.85 João Santos
 1:18.96 OJ Cubing
 1:20.03 Marcus Siu
 1:24.86 Keenan Johnson
 1:24.98 2017LAMB06
 1:27.49 GarethBert11
 1:27.51 obelisk477
 1:28.45 sam596
 1:29.40 Yoshi Cuber
 1:30.52 bacyril
 1:33.88 Bogdan
 1:37.10 epride17
 1:38.76 PotatoesAreUs
 1:45.55 26doober
 1:50.86 Moonwink Cuber
 1:54.92 Mike Hughey
 1:55.38 E-Cuber
 1:56.22 TipsterTrickster
 1:56.28 PyraMaster
 2:10.69 JoshuaStacker
 2:11.62 Lewis
 2:12.20 One Wheel
 2:13.03 Nikita
 2:17.07 Algy Cuber
 2:21.36 Mackenzie Dy
 2:31.36 Sue Doenim
 2:42.86 DumplingMaster
 2:43.33 RyuKagamine
 2:52.56 Mikael weiss
 2:55.10 theos
 2:59.17 Jacck
 3:08.39 Lili Martin
 3:46.27 MatsBergsten
 4:15.59 WillyTheWizard
 4:47.45 SuperCuberYT
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)

 1:44.20 lejitcuber
 1:50.06 Dream Cubing
 2:05.53 Isaac Lai
 2:11.72 ichcubegern
 2:14.08 the super cuber
 2:14.15 thecubingwizard
 2:25.49 G2013
 2:27.53 Mollerz
 2:32.61 Keroma12
 2:41.26 FastCubeMaster
 2:42.76 sigalig
 2:46.44 typo56
 2:47.61 joey
 2:53.47 Ethan Horspool
 2:54.95 Neel Gore
 2:57.66 DGCubes
 2:58.03 bacyril
 2:59.42 Mcuber5
 3:00.26 Marcus Siu
 3:07.76 João Santos
 3:15.79 Keenan Johnson
 3:18.51 xyzzy
 3:51.30 sam596
 3:54.64 OJ Cubing
 4:04.70 PotatoesAreUs
 4:06.78 Bogdan
 4:28.13 epride17
 4:49.08 Algy Cuber
 4:57.30 26doober
 5:13.18 Mike Hughey
 5:17.49 Lewis
 5:48.05 One Wheel
 5:50.80 Jacck
 6:01.78 theos
 6:18.11 RyuKagamine
 6:26.73 Sue Doenim
 7:05.06 MatsBergsten
 7:53.50 Lili Martin
 8:08.18 Nikita
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 3:48.18 Dream Cubing
 4:36.95 thecubingwizard
 4:42.80 ichcubegern
 4:54.06 Mollerz
 5:06.28 Isaac Lai
 5:19.10 sigalig
 5:35.30 FastCubeMaster
 5:37.48 Keroma12
 5:51.95 G2013
 5:58.57 bacyril
 6:56.13 João Santos
 7:02.37 typo56
 7:04.45 Ethan Horspool
 7:13.12 Marcus Siu
 7:13.34 Mcuber5
 7:18.65 xyzzy
 8:38.52 PotatoesAreUs
 8:46.60 Bogdan
 9:21.10 Mike Hughey
 9:37.05 OJ Cubing
10:26.73 RyuKagamine
11:07.78 One Wheel
15:28.70 MatsBergsten
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)

 6:35.59 Dream Cubing
 8:51.05 Mollerz
 9:01.51 thecubingwizard
 9:36.62 Keroma12
 9:59.50 bacyril
10:16.45 sigalig
11:09.75 FastCubeMaster
11:33.25 G2013
11:51.71 xyzzy
11:57.46 typo56
13:07.33 João Santos
15:45.06 PotatoesAreUs
16:44.44 Bogdan
16:59.46 Mike Hughey
17:53.43 OJ Cubing
19:17.86 RyuKagamine
22:33.66 Lewis
23:32.46 sam596
 DNF Killernerd24
*MiniGuildford*(13)

 5:19.75 ichcubegern
 5:19.76 Mollerz
 6:18.19 FastCubeMaster
 6:27.29 Mcuber5
 6:46.97 bacyril
 6:50.71 sigalig
 6:58.84 João Santos
 8:19.45 OJ Cubing
 9:59.40 TipsterTrickster
10:42.24 Lewis
11:08.42 Mike Hughey
13:08.65 Jami Viljanen
13:40.91 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(11)

 23.99 hssandwich
 24.53 bhoffman492
 37.72 bacyril
 46.13 xyzzy
 53.93 Lewis
 55.01 FastCubeMaster
 56.25 sigalig
 56.54 João Santos
 1:08.86 OJ Cubing
 1:12.47 Alea
 1:14.61 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(66)

 2.77 fabdabs1234
 2.77 lejitcuber
 3.60 hssandwich
 4.46 Isaac Lai
 4.66 asacuber
 5.10 typo56
 5.19 João Santos
 5.64 bhoffman492
 5.68 Marcus Siu
 5.81 Amir Afiq
 6.01 cuberkid10
 6.15 thecubingwizard
 6.49 Dream Cubing
 6.65 therubikscombo
 6.92 Mollerz
 6.98 ichcubegern
 7.21 DGCubes
 7.48 FastCubeMaster
 7.58 epride17
 7.81 sam596
 7.90 Yoshi Cuber
 7.97 2017LAMB06
 8.08 bacyril
 8.25 speedcuber71
 8.55 Bubbagrub
 8.62 Aerma
 8.65 CornerCutter
 8.68 AidanNoogie
 9.07 Mcuber5
 9.42 Randon
 9.48 Algy Cuber
 9.50 gavinz
 9.60 whatshisbucket
 9.64 the super cuber
 9.77 tdm
 10.41 Keenan Johnson
 12.00 OJ Cubing
 12.23 Rubiksdude4144
 12.88 PotatoesAreUs
 12.95 Bogdan
 13.53 YY
 13.91 GarethBert11
 14.08 G2013
 14.20 Lewis
 14.28 theos
 14.36 Nikita
 14.67 PyraMaster
 14.74 Jami Viljanen
 14.86 typeman5
 14.94 Duncan Bannon
 15.07 Alea
 16.71 ASCubing
 16.71 26doober
 16.98 Lili Martin
 17.23 SuperCuberYT
 17.68 Undefined7
 18.11 Mikael weiss
 19.05 Sue Doenim
 19.32 sigalig
 19.42 Keroma12
 21.53 Prem The Cuber
 22.47 Jacck
 23.34 NathanaelCubes
 23.42 xyzzy
 27.25 Mike Hughey
 30.67 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(25)

 6.66 Mollerz
 6.93 sam596
 8.14 Tommy12345
 8.62 T1_M0
 9.40 cuberkid10
 10.72 lejitcuber
 11.48 Yoshi Cuber
 12.31 Mcuber5
 12.85 G2013
 14.06 OJ Cubing
 14.60 bacyril
 15.06 the super cuber
 15.35 TipsterTrickster
 16.22 ichcubegern
 20.08 João Santos
 20.18 Mike Hughey
 21.53 tdm
 22.09 AidanNoogie
 22.74 sigalig
 24.66 FastCubeMaster
 24.74 Lewis
 28.87 CornerCutter
 30.69 NathanaelCubes
 34.35 Alea
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*Pyraminx*(66)

 2.81 DGCubes
 3.11 lejitcuber
 3.17 CornerCutter
 3.35 hssandwich
 3.40 Isaac Lai
 3.69 FastCubeMaster
 3.77 the super cuber
 4.07 João Santos
 4.37 typo56
 4.41 thecubingwizard
 4.45 ichcubegern
 4.63 E-Cuber
 4.82 Randon
 4.85 Yoshi Cuber
 5.01 bacyril
 5.13 asacuber
 5.38 T1_M0
 5.45 addyk747
 5.50 Keenan Johnson
 5.54 whatshisbucket
 5.64 G2013
 5.95 Mcuber5
 6.09 Lewis
 6.42 Marcus Siu
 6.45 therubikscombo
 6.66 NathanaelCubes
 6.66 bhoffman492
 6.69 Jami Viljanen
 6.78 YY
 6.90 Amir Afiq
 6.94 GarethBert11
 7.20 Corner Twist Cubing
 7.37 Algy Cuber
 7.78 Keroma12
 7.92 AidanNoogie
 8.12 speedcuber71
 8.15 Mackenzie Dy
 8.29 ExultantCarn
 8.35 TipsterTrickster
 8.44 Rubiksdude4144
 8.44 Duncan Bannon
 8.64 typeman5
 8.69 Moonwink Cuber
 8.82 nms777
 8.92 Aerma
 9.07 Alea
 9.24 Aryan Mullick
 9.30 OJ Cubing
 10.11 2017LAMB06
 10.19 Mollerz
 10.25 Sue Doenim
 10.36 PyraMaster
 10.95 Jacck
 11.18 sigalig
 11.41 PotatoesAreUs
 11.96 Nikita
 12.06 Mike Hughey
 12.95 FireCuber
 13.67 tdm
 14.26 Undefined7
 14.86 theos
 15.18 SuperCuberYT
 16.59 26doober
 16.65 WillyTheWizard
 19.08 Mikael weiss
 22.00 Prem The Cuber
*Megaminx*(33)

 50.87 Isaac Lai
 1:01.43 thecubingwizard
 1:10.19 GenTheThief
 1:17.60 Dream Cubing
 1:24.10 ichcubegern
 1:26.42 AidanNoogie
 1:31.89 bacyril
 1:36.04 typo56
 1:36.42 Mcuber5
 1:38.75 xyzzy
 1:39.80 Mollerz
 1:42.31 João Santos
 1:48.61 Alea
 1:51.27 G2013
 1:54.16 FastCubeMaster
 1:58.75 Keroma12
 2:00.10 bhoffman492
 2:06.64 Keenan Johnson
 2:09.44 Bogdan
 2:10.24 sigalig
 2:14.73 nms777
 2:19.84 Marcus Siu
 2:20.01 T1_M0
 2:22.28 Lewis
 2:29.34 OJ Cubing
 2:34.44 tdm
 2:57.50 PotatoesAreUs
 2:58.12 Mike Hughey
 3:10.08 26doober
 3:19.51 Sue Doenim
 3:35.51 theos
 4:01.75 sam596
 5:05.49 Mikael weiss
*Square-1*(42)

 10.48 thecubingwizard
 11.62 Isaac Lai
 11.98 speedcuber71
 12.03 Marcus Siu
 12.21 lejitcuber
 12.81 Tommy12345
 13.01 cuberkid10
 13.55 therubikscombo
 14.61 ichcubegern
 16.01 Mollerz
 16.32 jaysammey777
 16.49 DGCubes
 18.31 sigalig
 18.61 the super cuber
 18.92 Dream Cubing
 19.46 typo56
 22.11 Yoshi Cuber
 23.32 T1_M0
 25.77 FastCubeMaster
 27.38 bacyril
 29.63 Mcuber5
 29.65 AidanNoogie
 30.48 G2013
 31.29 whatshisbucket
 32.41 bhoffman492
 32.81 xyzzy
 33.05 João Santos
 33.70 TipsterTrickster
 38.05 OJ Cubing
 39.98 Keroma12
 40.55 Algy Cuber
 41.26 Sue Doenim
 46.77 Bogdan
 47.01 Lewis
 47.06 Mike Hughey
 49.04 26doober
 53.47 Alea
 59.38 PotatoesAreUs
 1:03.64 RyuKagamine
 1:03.80 tdm
 1:19.72 Jami Viljanen
 1:22.63 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(28)

22 guusrs
24 jaysammey777
26 thecubingwizard
26 Awesome Cubemaster
26 Bubbagrub
28 xyzzy
30 Bogdan
31 Isaac Lai
32 DGCubes
33 OJ Cubing
36 tdm
36 Mike Hughey
37 Killernerd24
38 sigalig
38 theos
41 26doober
44 Jami Viljanen
44 João Santos
47 Algy Cuber
50 TipsterTrickster
52 Rubiksdude4144
52 Randon
77 ASCubing
79 dnguyen2204
DNF  Sue Doenim
DNF  Jacck
DNF  speedcuber71
DNF  MatsBergsten

*Contest results*

850 thecubingwizard
828 Isaac Lai
812 sigalig
803 the super cuber
787 Mollerz
782 FastCubeMaster
761 lejitcuber
757 G2013
754 ichcubegern
748 Dream Cubing
725 typo56
653 Mcuber5
615 OJ Cubing
614 Keroma12
613 João Santos
606 bacyril
590 speedcuber71
582 DGCubes
568 Marcus Siu
505 cuberkid10
499 xyzzy
486 Keenan Johnson
474 Mike Hughey
445 tdm
437 therubikscombo
436 asacuber
435 Ethan Horspool
433 hssandwich
405 Neel Gore
404 Bogdan
403 Yoshi Cuber
402 sam596
370 AidanNoogie
368 joey
336 2017LAMB06
335 PotatoesAreUs
309 typeman5
298 jaysammey777
293 Algy Cuber
285 Randon
281 bhoffman492
275 gavinz
269 fabdabs1234
268 26doober
267 Alea
266 Lewis
257 MatsBergsten
245 Jami Viljanen
243 ExultantCarn
238 epride17
232 GarethBert11
230 Amir Afiq
227 CornerCutter
222 Moonwink Cuber
218 Bubbagrub
215 E-Cuber
213 Rubiksdude4144
207 Sue Doenim
205 Aerma
204 Competition Cuber
201 obelisk477
200 leomannen
195 Jacck
195 whatshisbucket
193 Tommy12345
186 theos
185 ican97
176 Corner Twist Cubing
171 TipsterTrickster
168 PyraMaster
166 Nikita
163 Deri Nata Wijaya
157 SirAD
139 Aerospry
138 YY
134 Mackenzie Dy
131 T1_M0
130 Killernerd24
129 Duncan Bannon
119 Mikael weiss
114 GenTheThief
109 JoshuaStacker
106 Lapinsavant
104 DumplingMaster
94 ComputerGuy365
92 NathanaelCubes
88 One Wheel
88 nms777
82 Awesome Cubemaster
78 WillyTheWizard
77 muchacho
77 [email protected]
77 SuperCuberYT
71 ASCubing
69 Agguzi
69 Moreno van Rooijen
64 RyuKagamine
63 greentgoatgal
62 PeterH2N
60 Harkaran
58 Lili Martin
57 Undefined7
55 Prem The Cuber
51 addyk747
39 abc-cuber
38 guusrs
38 Ecuasamurai
38 pinser
32 teboecubes
28 Aryan Mullick
27 YoAkshYo
24 Bart Van Eynde
22 FIREFOX229
22 roomiertiger
21 FireCuber
20 dnguyen2204
20 Prashant Saran
18 Luke Messer
16 ljackstar
9 Deadly chicken


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 12, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Not without some tedious sql-programming. I don't see why you cannot post a little late
> here as other people do when they are late. Particularly if you did it before I post the
> results (but I guess that is late now as you probably are asleep )


That's okay. I just forgot to enter them earlier. I'll just do next week.


MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 49: congrats to thecubingwizard, Isaac Lai and sigalig!
> 
> *2x2x2*(93)
> 
> ...


Yes! 3rd in Pyra!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2017)

Time for the Cubicle gift card lottery: 120 contestants, this time the lottery machine tries
nr 55. Who is that? Bubbagrub! Oh no, he won 4 weeks ago, we cannot have that (you cannot
win more than once in five weeks).

We must try again then. What numer do we get this time? Another double digit, 66. Who is
that this time? *theos, congratulations to you !!*


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 12, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Time for the Cubicle gift card lottery: 120 contestants, this time the lottery machine tries
> nr 55. Who is that? Bubbagrub! Oh no, he won 4 weeks ago, we cannot have that (you cannot
> win more than once in five weeks).
> 
> ...


I like your drama!


----------



## gavinz (Dec 13, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Time for the Cubicle gift card lottery: 120 contestants, this time the lottery machine tries
> nr 55. Who is that? Bubbagrub! Oh no, he won 4 weeks ago, we cannot have that (you cannot
> win more than once in five weeks).
> 
> ...


Tbh that's quite sad that he was drawn but won four weeks ago. Shouldn't really be a rule, it's just luck; there shouldn't be restrictions. Congrats to theos anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 13, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Tbh that's quite sad that he was drawn but won four weeks ago. Shouldn't really be a rule, it's just luck; there shouldn't be restrictions. Congrats to theos anyway.


Should or should not?? We think there is a little more fun for more people if
one person does not get to much of the lottery wins.

On the other hand that rule was installed when there were 40-50 people competing
each week and not 120 as this week (as pure statistics tells us that it won't happen
that often anyway). But I think most people agree with me, if not, tell me and perhaps
we change the rules if the lottery is prolonged. (there are not that many wins left right now).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 13, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Should or should not?? We think there is a little more fun for more people if
> one person does not get to much of the lottery wins.
> 
> On the other hand that rule was installed when there were 40-50 people competing
> ...


I honestly dont want the GC, just give it to someone else if I ever get it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I honestly dont want the GC, just give it to someone else if I ever get it.


I'll take yours! Lol

Why don't you want it?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 13, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I'll take yours! Lol
> 
> Why don't you want it?


IDK.



Spoiler



Parents


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, sorry.


----------

